
Bitcoin Just Had Its Biggest Drop in a Month - joeyespo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-18/bitcoin-dips-most-in-month-on-oversight-fear-that-s-not-a-lot
======
cujic9
Back up to ~$5,600.

But if you don't like the price, just wait a minute.

------
speedplane
Personally, I hope it drops so it validates my decision to not buy it when it
was worth pennies... gahh!

